# Old sleds/ lifetime registration+trail



## Paddler

A while ago there was talk of Michigan going to a lifetime registration (including trail permit) on sleds older than 25 years old for $50.

I cant find any mention of this on the MI Sec. of state website.

Anybody heard any more about this?


----------



## Crazy Axe

That would be nice.. my sled is older than I am :lol:


----------



## Busterboy

I just read about this in the paper recently and it appears to be moving ahead.

This is what I had posted earlier about this topic on another thread that I found in the Michigan Snowmobile Association website about it:

"MSA officials have been working with the antique and vintage snowmobile communities getting legislation introduced into the Michigan House of Representatives to establish a one-time registration and trail permit for sleds 25 years or older. Representatives from the antique and vintage snowmobile organizations asked for assistance last spring in getting historic snowmobile legislation passed similar to that for historic and antique cars and motorcycles. The group drafted up what they felt they needed with assistance from MSA. Basically the legislation says that sleds 25 years old or older could apply for a one-time registration and trail permit for $50. As it stands now, the bill was voted out of committee to the house floor and awaits a vote. Once passed by the house it will be sent to the Senate for consideration. New legislation is not a short simple exercise. It takes time and much effort by those wanting the change. Hopefully by the first of next year, it will be passed and ready for the 2011-2012 snowmobile season."

Busyer boy


----------



## junkman

That would be great, every other year I like to pickup an old sled and fix it up mechanicaly and make it alittle easier on the eyes.But they are still old sleds and don't get ridden very far for the expence of the registion and trail use permit.


----------



## Mister ED

This did pass and was signed by the Gov (well ex-Gov now I guess). FRom what I have read, the details should be worked out and in effect for next year.

I did not realize that this included the Trail Permit as well as the registration.


----------



## bigcountrysg

This is because there are organizations that due an annual vintage only trail ride. Seems kinda wrong to make a guy pay full price when he is only taking this paticular sled on the trail once a year. 

Michigan Snowmobile Association pushed for this.


----------



## Crazy Axe

bigcountrysg said:


> Michigan Snowmobile Association pushed for this.


Thank you MSA!!!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## Paddler

Thanks for the good news


----------



## junkman

Anybody here any more on this? I am trying to get the whole fleet together and ready.


----------



## junkman

Just looked at MSA's website it starts on Oct 1 2011.So hold off until oct 1 to reregister your classic sleds.I just added two more to the herd a 1970 olympique 335 and a 1972 nordic 440E.:woohoo1:


----------



## NittanyDoug

Only 3 more years till my 89 Ovation qualifies!


----------



## Crazy Axe

junkman said:


> Just looked at MSA's website it starts on Oct 1 2011.So hold off until oct 1 to reregister your classic sleds.I just added two more to the herd a 1970 olympique 335 and a 1972 nordic 440E.:woohoo1:


Pics! Show us your porn!!! :lol:


----------



## junkman

Crazy Axe said:


> Pics! Show us your porn!!! :lol:


 Aint got a clue as to how to post pics.


----------



## Crazy Axe

junkman said:


> Aint got a clue as to how to post pics.


It took me a while to get the motivation to do it, but I wrote up a detailed "howto" for uploading/posting pics: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3707278#post3707278

Hope this helps!


----------



## busch-dog

I grew up on these as a kid and just found one to clean up and do some vintage shows









not sure if the picture worked


----------



## busch-dog

Picked up my second Ski Daddler and a John Deere Spitfire....now just need time to get a couple ready for some vintage rides and shows


----------

